# DigitalOcean Offical Toronto, Canada Launch



## rmlhhd (Sep 23, 2015)

Benchmarks to follow


----------



## drmike (Sep 23, 2015)

Explains their taxation applied to Canada buyers recently.

Unsure why they are doing this.   But good, burn up that dirty VC money.

TOR to NYC is a hop skip and a jump latency wise.  I like TORIX, but when already peered well in NYC, this is a head scratcher.

Are they planning on allowing torrents, piracy and other non US tolerated activities?   Are they planning on trying to allow Iran buyers through the Canada loophole?

Meh.  DO, sell out to someone already.


----------



## joepie91 (Sep 23, 2015)

drmike said:


> Explains their taxation applied to Canada buyers recently.
> 
> Unsure why they are doing this.   But good, burn up that dirty VC money.
> 
> ...



I'm very curious as to what will happen once VC money runs dry.


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 23, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> drmike said:
> 
> 
> > Explains their taxation applied to Canada buyers recently.
> ...


tdale will pick them up and delete all services once he adds the user info to his database.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 23, 2015)

Quote said:


> We are excited to announce....Toronto


Yawns, they just became my 3rd choice if I ever want something hourly in Toronto after LunaNode (_who_ _wins by offering OpenStack which is the cloud platform I've come to prefer over CloudStack/OnApp, etc_) and Atlantic.net.  If I want to run something mission critical in Toronto I'd probably go with  Peer1's On Demand Cloud (recently rebranded from Zunicore) whose pricing isn't actually that bad (2GB for about $33***) 

***_$33 for a 2GB "cloud" would no doubt elicit shrieks of horror from some people.  I just read a LET thread with people bitching that  a _€9.99 iKoula promo_ for an Atom D510 with 4GB RAM and 1TB drive is too expensive _



Quote said:


> I'm very curious as to what will happen once VC money runs dry.


They'll do an IPO or be bought before that $173 million runs out.  My bet is on IBM buying them because DO's developer heavy customer base would add allow IBM to broaden its cloud customer base beyond its traditional corporate market and compete better with Amazon (and Microsoft.).


----------



## joepie91 (Sep 24, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Quote said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very curious as to what will happen once VC money runs dry.
> ...



Haven't they already done that with Bluemix? They even acquired StrongLoop recently.

EDIT: Bluemix is fucking awful, by the way.


----------



## drmike (Sep 27, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> DomainBop said:
> 
> 
> > Quote said:
> ...


I am aiming for a China buyout.  Or maybe Tata wants to buy some fake cloud...  Other players out there who can do a deal. 

Lots of chatter about IBM.  IBM is on hard times.  Unsure if they could actually do such a valuation deal easily these days.


----------

